# Church painting.



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

So,
I placed a bid doing a church sanctuary and the gym. total wall sqft was 6,771.
a couple high places in the sanctuary and 18 ft walls in the gym. I come to my prices by figuring sqft of wall space and how long it will take me X's my hourly wage plus materials. They had another bid come in at $1500 less with a few additional things to paint. This other company has been around sence 1912! family ran. they know their stuff. the church was nice enough to tell me their bid because they would like me to have the job. (whether or not that is right... i don't know. they just told me.) i figured their's out per sqft. wall space and it didn't make sense. (*these are not my prices*. *I wont say mine on here*) they were at .50 a sqft in sanctuary. .39 on ceilings, one coat. and .35 on the gym..... which has high walls and is twice the size of the sanctuary. the gym bid came in less than $200 higher than the other. that doesn't make sense to me. I'm trying to re-figure my bid at a lower rate to get the job. But i also don't know what their paint cost are. mine are $34/gal. no markup. SO..... all that being said if anyone has some insight and instruction on this would be much appreciated!! Thank You!!


----------



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

ps.. everything except ceilings has 2 coats.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Pray that if you get it you will make money.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If the numbers aren't there do you think it's worth taking on a job you wont make money on? How big is their crew? Do you have a crew or solo? What kind of overhead do you have?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If they really want you to have the job they will pay your price. If not walk away with a smile knowing you won't be losing your ass. If you lower your price then do it by removing items on the original bid. Less pay means less things painted.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a observation. High walls are better for making sq ft IMO. the bigger the better.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Their numbers work for them not you. The bigger your outfit the less expensive you become. Just a fact, not up for debate


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

^
|

The truth, we get that all the time and customers will ask how come we are more with only myself and two helpers. Our production rate is waaay slower more labor = $$ going out


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

dillingerpaint said:


> So,
> I placed a bid doing a church sanctuary and the gym. total wall sqft was 6,771.
> a couple high places in the sanctuary and 18 ft walls in the gym. I come to my prices by figuring sqft of wall space and how long it will take me X's my hourly wage plus materials. They had another bid come in at $1500 less with a few additional things to paint. This other company has been around sence 1912! family ran. they know their stuff. the church was nice enough to tell me their bid because they would like me to have the job. (whether or not that is right... i don't know. they just told me.) i figured their's out per sqft. wall space and it didn't make sense. (*these are not my prices*. *I wont say mine on here*) they were at .50 a sqft in sanctuary. .39 on ceilings, one coat. and .35 on the gym..... which has high walls and is twice the size of the sanctuary. the gym bid came in less than $200 higher than the other. that doesn't make sense to me. I'm trying to re-figure my bid at a lower rate to get the job. But i also don't know what their paint cost are. mine are $34/gal. no markup. SO..... all that being said if anyone has some insight and instruction on this would be much appreciated!! Thank You!!


As long as it's you getting to see their bid and not the other way around, I'm sure it's OK. :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Just a observation. High walls are better for making sq ft IMO. the bigger the better.


That's not been our experience, we include multipliers for 8-16 AFF, 16-24, etc.
Also added costs for difficult to access areas, sloped floors, etc.

Next to residential, churches have been our largest client segment. They have been good gigs, but I would be wary of matching that other outfit's price. On several occasions, we were given that opportunity, but stuck to our guns. I'm glad we did. The one that we lost turned into a total cluste...um, mess.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Oden said:


> Just a observation. High walls are better for making sq ft IMO. the bigger the better.


Heres some insight on the gym. I can use a few sets of double bakers walk the dog and mask off the lid drop off the floor and blow out a gym in less than 15 man hours. Two guys one day. And thats an easy pace.Typical gym surface area at 18 ft deck is at minimum 5k sq ft. You do the math. Bigger is better in certain situations. Blow both coats and back roll the last. If its c mu its even faster.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Heres some insight on the gym. I can use a few sets of double bakers walk the dog and mask off the lid drop off the floor and blow out a gym in less than 15 man hours. Two guys one day. And thats an easy pace.Typical gym surface area at 18 ft deck is at minimum 5k sq ft. You do the math. Bigger is better in certain situations. Blow both coats and back roll the last. If its c mu its even faster.



When you say walk the dog, what do you mean? Just push along the wall while you're up top?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

This church, Latter Day Saints? R the pews gonna be out etc? Or working over them?

Para, expound 'walk the dog'.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Speaking about a gymnasium. Walk the dog is set up a few scaffolds side by side and walk along them and have someone moving them so you never come down. You stand on stationary scaffolds on casters and the last one goes to the front.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Speaking about a gymnasium. Walk the dog is set up a few scaffolds side by side and walk along them and have someone moving them so you never come down. You stand on stationary scaffolds on casters and the last one goes to the front.


Nice. We call that "leap frogging" the towers.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

I like churches and community halls because you get allot of free word of mouth advertising. I did a small church once and got a few good jobs afterwards from church members.



http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I lost a bid on a church one time. Was too high priced.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Speaking about a gymnasium. Walk the dog is set up a few scaffolds side by side and walk along them and have someone moving them so you never come down. You stand on stationary scaffolds on casters and the last one goes to the front.


I always called it leap frog too. But walking the dog sounds so much cooler. I think I'll go with that. Maybe this deserves a thread in off topic.

OP, stick w ur price.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

'Walk the dog' means 'take it easey' . In these partz,


----------



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their input. I have to admit though... I went back and remeasured the church and gym. I was off a little on the high side. I stuck to my guns on time schedule and lowered my price to a fair going rate around there. I have been pricing myself a little higher due to my flexibility and most being smaller jobs. (seems i can almost make more on several smaller jobs than big ones.) So running my figures again I came in $100 cheaper than the other guys. Huge difference i know. Bad move on my part not being accurate on my figuring. I ate some humble pie on this one.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

you lowered your bid $.23 a SF? How is that even possible unless you were through the roof to begin with.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Oden said:


> 'Walk the dog' means 'take it easey' . In these partz,


Same here. Walk the dog in that scenario is takin it easy.


----------



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah, i was around .78 then came down to around .50. just got a call. lost the job. other guys said they could do it in 2 days. I would like to see that done with 3 guys...... Ohh well win some, loose some.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, can't win 'em all.


----------

